# eurypeima spinicrus



## arachnoking1234 (Dec 18, 2005)

hey i seen taxydermy preserved spiders and they all say this name on them and that they are all farm raised. Is this a real species thaey call it a black tarantula?


----------



## David Burns (Dec 19, 2005)

Taxydermy preserved spiders?
I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## wolfpak (Dec 19, 2005)

OK.... im confused:? :? :?


----------



## metallica (Dec 19, 2005)

wolfpak said:
			
		

> OK.... im confused:? :? :?


I'm not.. here we go!

eurypeima, this has to be Eurypelma. did you read it wrong? no, the nametag on the frame is wrong:
http://website.lineone.net/~zyra/spider-2.jpg
however eurypelma is an old name, a synonim to Avicularia (Raven, 1985)
the spider has since been described as:
Citharacanthus spinicrus (Latreille, 1819)....................Cuba, Hispaniola
if this however is the spider in the frame... 

hope this helps
Eddy


----------



## mushiking (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a frame that has a heterometrus specie and a Eurypeime spinicrus.


----------

